# Frontosa with laboured breathing



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a 6 foot 125 gallon tank with 6 fronts...around 3 inches each, 4 white calvus about 3 inches, 2 small Yellow Comps less than 2 inches each, and 1 julidichromis
all water parameters are good 0 ammonia and nitrite and about 5 nitrates ph about 7.8 and temp 77 F

Water changes done weekly of about 40-50% eheim PRO 3 Cannister filter as well as an AC110 filter

The fish eats well but usually stays by himself in one part of the tank and seems to be labouring when he breathes

I started noticing it about a week ago but did not think much about it much

The last couple of days I have watched intently and it just seems that the fish seems to labour when breathing while everyone else breathes normally
There is no aggression in the tank towards him

Really concerned as to what it may be


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Can be caused by float (not bloat). Float is air in his/her swim bladder which Frontosas are susceptible to. Most common cure for float is to administer Epsom Salt @ 1 tbsp. per 10 gallon of water. You can also Google float for more info. Likewise use of aquarium salt can help with breathing issues .


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I can dose the whole tank then at that rate of 1 tbsp per 10 gallons of water

It will be very difficult to catch the fish as even though it struggles to breathe, it sure swims fast


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

plug said:


> I can dose the whole tank then at that rate of 1 tbsp per 10 gallons of water
> 
> It will be very difficult to catch the fish as even though it struggles to breathe, it sure swims fast


Ya leave him in the tank, chasing him around with the net will stress him out even more.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks again for the reply

I will start dosing tonight and update on how things go


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Be sure to premix the epsom and add it gradually over 5-6 hours.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I will do that GTZ...Thanks for that

Interesting to see if this helps him


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

plug said:


> I will do that GTZ...Thanks for that
> 
> Interesting to see if this helps him


Are you seeing any float symptoms? Any bulging? Does the fish stay near the top of the tank? Any issues with swimming upright?


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

No symptoms

He usually hangs out near a pile of rocks on one side of the tank
Never really goes to the top

He eats aggressively...which is what I thought at first was him/her just chewing and chomping on the foods he had eaten
I feed mostly NLS 1mm pellet swhich I have a small measuring cup where I sink them in water in the cup and then sink them in the tank so they do not float and just sink down. I also feed some kelp flakes (mostly for the small Comps) as they struggle with the pellets sometimes, and I sink those flakes as well

As for bulging, I don't really notice anything different than the others. I will have a closer later when I get home

I am just wondering that maybe its not Float


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

plug said:


> I am just wondering that maybe its not Float


I was wondering the same thing. Perhaps the fish is stressed? Were the fronts added all at the same time? How long have they been in the tank?


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I added this Front along with 2 others at the same time 3 weeks ago
He is the smallest of the Fronts but not by much but nobody bothers him

I have sat and watch for a long time and none of the other fronts bother him

Checking this morning after adding epsom salts last night, I see the same thing. He just seems to labour when breathing. Other than that and mostly staying in some rocks for the most part, he seems normal

I just wonder if I should continue with the epsom salts at next water change


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't think of anything else to suggest other than maybe post a video of this fish as compared to the others in the Tang section for some front experts to comment on.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Great idea

I will try and post a video in a bit


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Here a couple of videos

Not the greatest at taking videos but hopefully this shows what the fish is doing

Its hard as the fish does not sit still long and hides a lot


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I am starting to think that maybe he is a little shy

I did notice that one of the other Fronts chased him, but that is common as I see them chasing each other all the time

Still concerned as he usually lingers in the rocks

I do notice that he is out a lot but definitely hides more as I come around

Hopefully someone can chime in on my videos I posted to see if anything may be wrong with him


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Copied this thread to the Tang section as well.


----------

